# American Smoke tree...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I haven't posted any pics of calls here in quite a while. Thought I'd share a few pics of my latest. I was walking my cur dogs down the street a few months back just to notice 2 doors down they'd cut an American Smoke tree down... then dug the root ball up... :smile: I was happy to roll it home.... cut it up and look what happened! These calls have been sold, just for show. Thanks!

Root ball after the roll home... then blasting with the PSI washer..










After a little time on the bandsaw it turned into this...










So I cut it up in square turning blanks, put a little of the "speed dry" on a few of them.. then I thought I should try a little of a new design (for those that are familiar with my calls) Here's just a slight change of my style with a Buffalo Horn bead, and a Buffalo Horn o-ring fitted toneboard.



















and a matching closed reed..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautifull calls Brad !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking calls

that wood is gorgeous

ifn you would like to part with a few pieces i would be interested

it would make for some gorgeous knife handles


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you guys! I haven't been making many calls these days. Got into collecting a few knives, and thought I'd better do something extra to pay for them! .... SneakyGB you a knife maker?..


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful calls. Wood turned out very well.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Yotehntr said:


> Thank you guys! I haven't been making many calls these days. Got into collecting a few knives, and thought I'd better do something extra to pay for them! .... SneakyGB you a knife maker?..


nah, im a flint knapper and self bow maker,and i try my damndest to be a yote killer. but they have yet to cooperate with me lol

i make stone arrow heads and knives

and that wood would look cool as heck on a couple of blades i have laying around

all though i have made a couple of steel knives in the past


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep that's some beautiful wood and calls...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Super NICE Brad* :biggrin: *Thanks for showing those pic's*--- sb


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Flint knives huh? Pretty cool, you ever show any pics of your knives? I'd be happy to send you enough to do a couple handles... charge you postage & some pics of the finished product! :smile:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that wood came out nice Brad. Last time I think you fell into some spalted Hackberry at a neighbors. I need some neighbors like yours !

You'll like Sneakys knife work !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll second that... Sneakygroundbuzzard makes some excellent points, I am sure he'll post some pictures.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I second Don, I need a neighbor like yours, just had a customer aksing for some kind of burl wood for a hand call, lol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That would make some purdy grips on my 1911!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm maybe I need to talk sneaky into a trade... I have a some interesting burls too..

LOL that was a different neighbor, but I do keep my eye's pealed. Then I have some buddy's that my wife would like to kill. Just see something cut it and dump it at the end of my driveway... I have some kind of China berry or something there now.lol

Thanks for the comments guys! Yeah I hadn't thought of it but they'd be cool on some 1911's!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

as requested, here are a pics of a few knives i have one hand right now

these are some of my more expensive ones

also some of my most favorites

























this one i need to make a stand for yet









hope ya like em


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I do like that second one the best! They are all damn good looking though!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice! .... I especially like that 2nd one too! Super cool work!

You're needing better handle material on a couple of those :wink: I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking calls and great looking knives. Congrats to both of you excelent craftsmen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are both true craftsmen ! Beautiful work !!


----------

